# Stoeger shotguns



## gobblergitter

How goes it guys? I was needing a little input on Stoeger shotguns. I understand that they are made by Benelli and have the same inertia recoil action. I know a couple of fellows who have one and they are satisfied. I'm looking to get my 10 year old son his first 12 gauge. He can buy his own Benelli when he gets a job.  Any input would be appreciated. Thanks guys and God bless.


----------



## gaboy

*stoeger*

if you go to shotguns.com they have forums that discuss every shotgun made, you can get some great input there


----------



## NotaVegetarian

Tested a couple of Stoeger shotguns a while back, and here is my write up.

Did a thorough test of the Stoeger Condor Combo Supreme, and Field model Over & under shotguns. It has a single non-selective trigger, with a tang safety. The safety resets every time you open the barrels. The combo comes with a 12 and 20 gauge barrel set mated to the one receiver.  I did like this idea especially for skeet or sporting clays.  The 12 gauge barrel set is 28 inches, chambered for 3” shells, with screw in chokes.  The 20 gauge barrel set is 26” also chambered for 3” shells, with screw in chokes.  This is a plus for any gun, especially in this price range.  Both barrels came with Modified and Improve Cylinder choke tubes with wrenches. 

The metal finish was much better than I expected.  A deep rich polished blued finish, with the wood to metal fit comparable to much higher priced guns.  The wood was a walnut, in an oil finish, with a much higher grade wood and finish as expected on the Supreme model. 

My first step was to get a feel for the gun; it has good fit to the cheek, ease of swing.  The bead sites were adequate, however I feel fiber optic would make a better choice.  The weight of the gun was not too heavy even with the 12 gauge barrels.

My next step was to pattern the gun.  Since my objective with this gun is skeet shooting, and hunting upland game, I pattered it at 20 yards.  I will have to give it good marks here. The gun was on target, with most of the shot in the center of the target.  Well adequate pattern for skeet.

Here is where I found the guns down fall.  With it being an over & under, it should fire both barrels when loaded.  The first barrel to fire is as with most O/U’s factory set to fire the bottom barrel first, then fire the upper.  The trigger mechanism on this gun is inertia set, which means it should set the trigger to fire the second barrel after firing the first. If dry firing a sharp blow to the butt stock should work in resetting the trigger with an inertia type action. 

However this was not the case.  With more than 100 rounds fire in both 12 and 20 gauge Winchester target loads, it would not consistently set the trigger and fire the second barrel.  This was the same problem with both guns tested the Field and Supreme models. 

If they work out the firing problem, or switch to a mechanical trigger mechanism this would make a fine gun for anyone.  I would then gladly purchase another one.  These guns were also inspected by some of the country’s finest clay shooters, all agreed to the feel, fit, and finish was excellent on these guns, and if the trigger mechanism was corrected this would make a fine starter shotgun for shooting clays with, or the first bird gun.  

Now this was written last year, I don’t know of any changes to the Stoeger trigger system.  I did send a copy of my of my findings to the corporate office.  Their reply was to send it to an authorized repair center.  I have read many articles on them some love them some don’t.  

Get one try it and give us your opinion.


----------



## gacowboy

I bought a semi-auto 12ga.Stoeger last fall. I have not shot it a lot yet, but The times I did use it, I really liked it. It is the Benelli model m design. Hard to beat for the price. Especially for a waterfowl gun that with get muddy and used in a blind. I hope to knock some more down with it this duck season!!The best price is at Barrow's in Butler GA. I think you will like it. Remember that it does recoil a little more than a gas operated gun.


----------



## h20fowlin

Went with a guy who bought a brand new Stoeger before duck season. Jammed on him several times during the first hunt. I asked him if he scrubbed all the cosmoline off, and he said he did. Even tetra lubed it with just the right amount.
I wasn't impressed, and he jammed up on a flight of redheads that swung around the decoys.
Thought it was going to be a Sto-goner when that happened.
The gun isn't cheap for nothing. Might be designed alot like the benelli, but cost were cut somewhere.

My Benelli- 3 seasons, not one hang up
His Stoeger- 1 hunt, 3 hang ups.
Thats my gear review. Maybe his was a lemon....good luck.


----------



## GA_Longhorn

I'll stick with their SxS, double trigger, extractor models. Not much to go wrong there.

Nothing fancy....pull the trigger, gun goes BANG !

However, they are a bit heavy for an upland game gun.


----------



## gobblergitter

Thanks for the replies, guys. I was looking at the Model 2000. It will be used for an all around gun. You know, the typical South Georgia game. Doves, turkeys, an ocasional dog hunt for deer. I guess you can get a lemon in anything you buy. But most of the time you do get what you pay for. Thanks again guys.


----------



## NotaVegetarian

For that money, swing by Walmart and pickup the Charles Daily semi auto in 12 gauge for $299.97.  They will function.


----------



## SGaither

Go with Stoeger.  I have 2 friends that bought them last duck season and love them.  I have a Franchi 912 that I personally wouldn't part with because of its functions and performance.  But like I said 2 friends and close hunting buddies who have bought them and love 'em.  For the price the quality doesn't get much better.


----------

